# Patong Tower - Phuket?



## ValHam (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyone stay at this timeshare?  Any updates done?  What is the 1 bedroom like - Thanks


----------



## Skatduder (Aug 8, 2015)

Stayed there many years ago. I would stay there again.  For the single male traveler they are not guest friendly.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 8, 2015)

Skatduder said:


> Stayed there many years ago. I would stay there again.  For the single male traveler they are not guest friendly.



Could you please expand upon that?  What is the problem with single male travelers?


----------



## ValHam (Oct 31, 2015)

Just finished a week at Patong Tower -the location is fantastic -however, the
condo is in need of repair -everything is old -fortunately they let guests use the facilities of the pool at Patong Resort Hotel across the street -Patong resort has lovely pools - Patong tower -nothing special -


----------



## fizzysoup (Dec 17, 2016)

We also stayed there many years ago (several times). It is very basic, and in a great location. If you want to be in 'the thick of it', and only need a roof over your head at night - it is fine, otherwise seek elsewhere.


----------

